# howdy from nw wyoming



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Buck! You will find lots of good answers on here, so ask away. Also, welcome to your new addiction! 

Brenda


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Luck Beebiker,
Ive spent alot of time in Cody and loved it, except the wind that darn wind!!!argh.


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

thanks guys
im actually 20 miles east of cody (about 70 miles due east of yellowstone park), in a small town called powell. the wind isn't to bad here compared to cody and/or clark wy.
still it wouldnt surprise me if a few cody bees get blown to powell by the " breeze".  in fact im sure you can tell the cody bees from the powell bees by their bomber jacket and flight goggles :lookout:

buck


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Buck-
Good to meet you. I'm brand new to this hobby as well. I live just over in Lovell and actually work in Powell at the hospital. I am planning on selling some honey at the farmers market in Powell. Maybe I'll see you around.

This truly is addicting. I am already planning on installing two more hives on my mother's property in Cowley next year.

Gareth


----------



## eyearrvee (Jan 21, 2009)

*hey biker*

hi beebiker. i just started around thanksgiving. two established double deep langstroths. hive a swarm yesterday in a 'badly' hommade kenya top bar hive. all in my back yard in the middle of stockton, ca. good luck to ya. 
p.s. i just got replacement tubes to a 5 tube superheter rcvr. works but line noise. receiver was placed in an old wall phone with the spinning crank.


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

hi guys
garprod- hey their, i have been kinda following your exploits thru your posts with the broken bee package , sounds like the kinda luck i usually have. i actually had the same idea about the farmers market here ( especially after seeing the price of honey in the stores here inch:, and was wondering why lovell doesn't have a farmers market, plenty of home gardens in lovell and you know those little old ladys love to show off their veggies.
if you ever get off work at the hospital in time swing by the antique store and say hey, would be great to rub elbows with another newbie beek 

eyearrve - :lookout: cool deal on the swarm, sounds like your off and running with your hives. as far as the old radio it sounds cool also , ya just never know what kinda cabinet those old timers would dream up Just a quick note if your radio is AC powered you should not confuse line noise with filter capacitors going south. the capacitors get old and "leaky" as far as ac wave smoothing, and often Buzz when the radio is playing and are actually a fire hazzard, they will over heat the transformer and be quite dangerious 
feel free to p.m. me and i will help you find a schematic for it and turn you onto a forum site that deals with these old superhetes. it's a dandy site and they are like this forum, you are free to ask all the newbie questions you want and get fast accurate answeres 
buck


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Lovell actually does have a farmer's market. I have never seen more than 2 or 3 vendors at a time, though- it leaves a lot to be desired. The market is held in the parking lot of Queen Bee Gardens. I think I might feel a little uncomfortable selling my honey in competition with the guys providing the space for the market.


----------

